# Reezen or AM 35



## garywayne (Nov 21, 2008)

I just went went through the same decision. I went with the AM 35. I thought the reezen was top heavy in my hand and had a little stiffer(not too bad) of a draw. Not sure what speed I'm getting (don't have a chrono) but it's smooth quiet and still quick for shooting 430gr arrows. I don't think you can really go wrong with either one. Just take all the fanboys grumblings with a grain of salt and shoot what works best for you. How I narrowed it down was shot both back to back for about over an hour until you get a little fatigued and they see how smooth the draw is how steady you can hold it and how well you shoot it. Because if you are a hunter how many times has everything been perfect (wind, just got to the tree so you aren't stiff or sore, not too cold, not to hot, etc), so I plan on shooting something that I feel comfortable shooting tired, sore, and under any condition.


----------



## Rolly (Jan 22, 2009)

I had the same comparison. I took the AM35. For me the reezen seemed more aggressive in the last several inches. I shoot 412 gr. Easton Axis at 58# 31" draw length. My bow chrono-ed at 285 fps. shooting three arrows. It paper tuned after 1 adjustment to the rest. Everyone should do their own comparisons and buy from someone who can really tune a bow to your shooting style.


----------



## wam6187 (Apr 5, 2008)

I went with the Reezen. I shot the AM 32 and 35 but found the Mathews more to my liking. I agree with garywayne, go shoot both until you can't stand it then make a decision. Don't let what others say cloud your judgement. Find a dealer that sells both brands and wear them out.

Bill


----------



## nate13monk (Oct 24, 2007)

I went and shot both about 10 times a piece and ended up with the AM35. Great choice the only thing it the let off area is real small you have to be on your toes. But its cranked to 70lbs with a 29 inch draw and gettin 305 fps


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

I went with the AM35. Mainly because I'm a Hoyt nut, but a lot had to deal with the draw cycle. I'm shooting [email protected] w/a 417 gr fmj axis getting 281 consistently out of two chronos. I would weigh out your shooting style for hunting. Mine is more sitting because I ground blind hunt a lot of WMAs and its easier to be mobile if someone is in your spot and I can draw that and more w the am


----------



## Big Joe Buck (Jul 4, 2009)

I have shot both bows repeatedly and the rezeen is by far the smoother, faster, and quieter bow. What hoyt did to make the am lighter , to me made it a little harder to shot because of less stability


----------



## jcd9toes (Aug 19, 2007)

I went with the AM35 because the string angle was better for me, I like the Reezen very much though. If the Reezen would have been 2"-3" longer ATA I would have had it. It would have been real nice shooting 10lbs less and still be faster than what I am shooting now. But each to their own, you should just just try them both and let it pick you.


----------



## maddog77 (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks for the input. I like the idea to shoot until I am sick of it to make my decision. I am also happy to not here many cons about each. it is more of preference.


----------



## cropdustersteve (May 1, 2009)

Shot both several times and went with the Reezen.


----------



## ArrowAddix (Mar 29, 2009)

I shot the Reezen and Hoyt AM 32 as well as several other makes. I went with the Hoyt AM 32. By far the best feeling bow to shoot for me. Try them all before you buy and don't get sucked into the "hype"


----------



## jamnjay (Jun 16, 2008)

I shot all 3 bows and own the 7.0 reezen and still believe the dxt is a better bow...


----------



## tbirdrunner (Mar 27, 2008)

I shot both Reezens, monster, and the AM 35. with no bias I chose the AM 35. I had previously owned a mathews Switchback XT and loved it. The Am 35 is the greatest thing since sliced bread in my opinion. That is just my opinion. Nothing wrong with the bows, but I just liked the AM better. each person has to shoot all the bows they can to see witch one they like better.


----------



## Johnbear (Jul 30, 2009)

I agree with garywayne, go shoot both until you can't stand it then make a decision. Don't let what others say cloud your judgement. Find a dealer that sells both brands and wear them out.


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

I chose the AM35 over the mathews. Overall it just fit me better.


----------

